

Simply Logical (free book) - namin
http://www.cs.bris.ac.uk/~flach/SimplyLogical.html

======
jcw
Anyone care to elaborate?

~~~
samuel
(I'm not the OP)

It's a free ebook about Prolog. I started reading it some time ago, and looked
very promising, with a balanced combination between theory and practice.

But, as with any other book about Prolog I've tried to read I hit a wall, and
got stuck. Maybe I'm too dumb to grasp it, or just don't have enough time. I
took some classes in college, and remember that never really "got it", just
the enough pass the exams. I have tried to overcome that a couple times since
then but it's harder when you have a job and a family.

